# خطوط عربية للاوتوكاد



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

خطوط عربية للاوتوكاد 
الوصف: خطوط عربية لبرنامج الاوتوكادARAB FONTS for AutoCAD مرفق معظم الخطوط العربية المتوفرة التي ممكن ان تعمل على برنامج الاوتوكاد كل ما عليك هو ان تقوم بلصق الخطوط بعد فكها في مجلد الخطوط لبرنامج الاوتوكادfonts مثال rogram FilesAutoCAD R14FONTS حسب نوع البرنامج هل هو 14 او 2000 او اي شيئ اخر وحسب القرص الصلب المثبت عليه البرنامج 

 حمل من هنا

اتمنى ان تجدوا فيه الفائده​


----------



## Mustabd (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا .. ولاكن كانت لي تجربه مع فونت ( sosa ) لما سمعت عنه بفعاليته مع الكاد ولاكن للاسم لم يتوافق معي بالطباعه علما اني استخدم كاد 2010 وويندوز 7 .. عموما ان شاء الله تكون الخطوط فعاله ..

جاري التحميل ...


----------



## onizuka (30 أبريل 2011)

good luck


----------



## manouski21 (4 مايو 2011)

لم أعرف كيف أرفعه من k-upload


----------



## onizuka (5 مايو 2011)

click in here


----------



## arch.shosha (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## bahi22 (7 مايو 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر 
كيف التحميل من الموقع


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (24 يوليو 2011)

.....جزاك الله خيرا....:85:


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

.


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (4 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر للزملاء في المنتدى وللناشرين وبالتوفيق


----------



## engramy (7 فبراير 2013)

.....جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## ابراهيم الاطرش (23 مارس 2013)

اشكرك


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## alwaaan (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alwaaan (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sumrak2000 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

your answers pleez


----------

